
My GPT-3 Blog Got 26 Thousand Visitors in 2 Weeks - wporr
https://liamp.substack.com/p/my-gpt-3-blog-got-26-thousand-visitors
======
tyrust
Link to the HN thread referenced in the article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817)

Pour one out for the bottom comment that actually noticed it was written by
GPT-3.

